# bajo de 10 pulgadas con demaciado sonido de medio



## panama1974 (Oct 20, 2009)

Hola amigos foreros , tengo un bajo marca Makrom de 10 pulgadas , 550 watts 8 ohm , el problema es que tira mucha voz y con solo tenerle 2 twester ,si le elimino los twester se escucha como esos parlantes de usan los carros para vender frutas en la calle , hay unas bobinas que venden que le eliminan la voz y quedan como los otros bajos , se le podra poner algun condensador para eliminarle un poco el sonido de medio , salu2.


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 20, 2009)

Puedes hacerle un filtro pasabajos pasivo, aunque va a ser un poco tedioso, mas con la inductancia de la bobina.

Puedes hacerle uin filtro activo pasabajos que irá antes de la entrada del amplificador a usar con el woofer.

El primero lo puedes hacer en la pagina de PCP Audio en la seccion filtros pasivos, usa Google.
El segundo esta en audio pequeña señal, en este mismo foro.

Saludos!!!


----------



## panama1974 (Oct 25, 2009)

tacatomon dijo:


> Puedes hacerle un filtro pasabajos pasivo, aunque va a ser un poco tedioso, mas con la inductancia de la bobina.
> 
> Puedes hacerle uin filtro activo pasabajos que irá antes de la entrada del amplificador a usar con el woofer.
> 
> ...


 

Hola Tacatomon encontre ese subwoofer donde el chinito y me costo 4 dolares , lo encontre barato , lo probe en el parlante y trabaja bien le elimina bastante la voz pero noto que se la elimina demaciado y queda con mucho bajo , el solo trae la bobina y un condensador sin polaridad de 188uf 100 voltios , que pasaria si se le elimina unas vueltas al embobinado ? levantaria mas la voz ? salu2.


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 25, 2009)

Solucion = ecualizador


----------



## panama1974 (Oct 25, 2009)

fernandoae dijo:


> Solucion = ecualizador


 Hola , probe con el equalizador y le Queda mucho bajo , no es mucho bajo pero hay que quitarle un poco, salu2.


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 25, 2009)

panama1974 dijo:


> Hola Tacatomon encontre ese subwoofer donde el chinito y me costo 4 dolares , lo encontre barato , lo probe en el parlante y trabaja bien le elimina bastante la voz pero noto que se la elimina demaciado y queda con mucho bajo , el solo trae la bobina y un condensador sin polaridad de 188uf 100 voltios , que pasaria si se le elimina unas vueltas al embobinado ? levantaria mas la voz ? salu2.


 
 Entonces que es lo que quieres???. No querias usarlo como woofer?. Que tiene que se escuche demasiado bajo.
La ultima solución es la que te dio Fernandoae, un ecualizador. Asi controlas lo que quieras que salga por el parlante.

Saludos!!!


----------



## panama1974 (Oct 26, 2009)

tacatomon dijo:


> Entonces que es lo que quieres???. No querias usarlo como woofer?. Que tiene que se escuche demasiado bajo.
> La ultima solución es la que te dio Fernandoae, un ecualizador. Asi controlas lo que quieras que salga por el parlante.
> 
> Saludos!!!


 

 Tambien lo probe en un cuartito cerrado y por eso reproduce mucho bajo me inmagino , lo probare en area abierta y ajustare el equalizador  , tema cerrado , salu2.


----------

